# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Περίεργο πρόβλημα με Dell N7010

## JohnF1983

Καλημέρα.
Έχω ένα πολύ περίεργο πρόβλημα με ένα Dell N7010 DAUM9BMB6D0 REV : D με επεξεργαστή i3. Όταν το ανάβω με το τροφοδοτικό πάγκου που έχω, το μηχάνημα τραβάει 0,17Amp και μετά από περίπου 10 δευτερόλεπτα κλείνει. Όσο προλαβαίνω να μετρήσω τάσεις δείχνουν όλα ΟΚ.
Το βγάζω από την τροφοδοσία και με το πολύμετρο κοιτάω για βραχυκύκλωμα. Αφού τα ελέγχω όλα στο πηνίο του επεξεργαστή έχω 0.02Ω άρα λέω έχουμε θέμα. Βγάζω τον επεξεργαστή 400Ω. Άρα σκέφτομαι χαλασμένος επεξεργαστής.
Βάζω στο μηχάνημα έναν C2D που έχω για δοκιμές και το μηχάνημα ανάβει κανονικά. Τέλεια λέω, κάτσε να δοκιμάσω έναν i3 επεξεργαστή από ένα μηχάνημά μου που έχω μεταχειρισμένο ώστε αν είναι να δώσω αυτόν. Τον βάζω πάνω, πάλι τα ίδια το Dell, 0.17amp ρεύμα και τίποτα άλλο. Τον ξαναβάζω στο μεταχειρισμένο μου που τον έβγαλα, το μηχάνημα δουλεύει. Βάζω τον επεξεργαστή του Dell στο μηχάνημά μου, δεν ανοίγει, κάνει αντίστοιχα πράγματα με το Dell.
Τι άλλο θα μπορούσα να δοκιμάσω γιατί με έχει μπερδέψει πάρα πολύ το συγκεκριμένο.

Ευχαριστώ
Γιάννης

----------


## JohnF1983

Βρήκα λύση, μου ήρθε ένα Dell N5010 με ίδιο επεξεργαστή, τον έβαλα και όλα ΟΚ. Λογικά ο πρώτος i3 που δοκίμασα ήταν χωρίς ενσωματωμένη κάρτα γραφικών στον επεξεργαστή και λογικά γι'αυτό δεν δούλευε.

----------

leosedf (02-08-17)

----------


## aktis

πως ανταλλάσεις τον C2D με τον ι3 , δεν εχουν διαφορετικό socket ? ( υπάρχει ι3 με  socket σαν του C2D ? )

----------

